# Fishing rod hook loops.



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have several fishing rods that don't have the small loop built into them to place the hook into for transport. I used zip ties of various sizes depending on the rod/lure-hook size. I just snugged it best I could with my hands just ahead of the foam grip and they seem to hold well. I thought they may slip but they seem to be fine. If they do slip I will add a dab of glue to secure them. Time will tell! The size and orientation of the zip tie in relation to the hook size is important or the barbs will get caught and make it frustrating to remove. As I said time will tell. I'll add pics later.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

jem44357 said:


> I have several fishing rods that don't have the small loop built into them to place the hook into for transport. I used zip ties of various sizes depending on the rod/lure-hook size. I just snugged it best I could with my hands just ahead of the foam grip and they seem to hold well. I thought they may slip but they seem to be fine. If they do slip I will add a dab of glue to secure them. Time will tell! The size and orientation of the zip tie in relation to the hook size is important or the barbs will get caught and make it frustrating to remove. As I said time will tell. I'll add pics later.


Cutting a large paper clip in half at the small end loop and then electrical taping it tightly in position works too. 1 clip gives you 2 retainers.
A slight bend after installing gives room to get the hook under.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

There are devices specifically made to be used as hook holders when the rod originally did not have one, check them out, a few on the market. Looks somewhat more professional than homemade approach.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

A fly rod snake guide will work in place of a factory hook keeper.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

frenchriver1 said:


> There are devices specifically made to be used as hook holders when the rod originally did not have one, check them out, a few on the market. Looks somewhat more professional than homemade approach.


My wife has one of those on her Ugly Stick. It looks like a little pink pecker and scrotum. She has a name for it but I'll leave that out. I keep it in my rod locker on the boat and its never lost a hook for over four years.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Fuji, Lindy, & BassPro carry these hook loops/keepers.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

syonker said:


> Fuji, Lindy, & BassPro carry these hook loops/keepers.


Any thing that sticks up like the thing in the left picture would drive me nuts. I do a lot of flipping lures and bait, I think that the protrusion would be something to catch the line as I cast


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

multibeard said:


> Any thing that sticks up like the thing in the left picture would drive me nuts. I do a lot of flipping lures and bait, I think that the protrusion would be something to catch the line as I cast



The Fuji hook keeper pivots on the black "wheels" that protrude on both sides allowing the hook keeper to fold flat/flush to the rod blank when not in use.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Old bicycle innertubes can be cut into small rubber bands. I use them for all kinds of things.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I tried using twist ties to keep my rod sections together for transport. Biggest issue is they will rust out after a bit. Thus, I wouldn't recommend gluing them on.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I tried the paper clip and was going to secure them with the zip ties and just eliminated the clip. It was what I had laying around and you can hardly tell they are there! I think with it turned just right it looks like line catch will not be an issue. I do a lot of finesse flippin' with crawlers and plastic with ultra light rods and 4lb test line for Bass by the looks of them they should work. As far as the twist ties to secure dismantled rods us the velcro ones they work real well...










Jim


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

There are 36" rolls of double Velcro available..
Meijer has them on the back wall usually in the glue/tape/fastener areas.
One side is hook, other side is loop. Cut 2"-3" lengths and they hold rod sections together great...They stick to themselves like the ones pictured. They have a natural curve too.

In my experience the ones pictured are more flimsy and stretch/break often.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

jimp said:


> There are 36" rolls of double Velcro available..
> Meijer has them on the back wall usually in the glue/tape/fastener areas.
> One side is hook, other side is loop. Cut 2"-3" lengths and they hold rod sections together great...They stick to themselves like the ones pictured. They have a natural curve too.
> 
> In my experience the ones pictured are more flimsy and stretch/break often.


Great idea, I have been using the electrical velcro closures for several years. Probably a lot cheaper to buy in 36" rolls.

D


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Why wouldn't the first or for that manor any of the guide frames work for a hook holder?....


----------



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

I use the reel foot guides as my hook keeper, keeps the point covered.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I use these and another brand that's similar for keeping broke down rods. For the price, it sure is fast and handy.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Quik-Clench-Fishing-Bungee-Ties/1803914.uts


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Ranger Ray said:


> I use these and another brand that's similar for keeping broke down rods. For the price, it sure is fast and handy.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Quik-Clench-Fishing-Bungee-Ties/1803914.uts


+1. Can't think of the other brand, but like those the best. They work great and hold up well. 

I like the double sided velcro idea, though, price is right, and being velcro, they will stick to everything I own.:lol:


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.basspro.com/Fishing-Butler-Ultimate-Fishing-Rod-Ties-2-Pack/product/1209180508015/


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

REG said:


> +1. Can't think of the other brand, but like those the best. They work great and hold up well.
> 
> I like the double sided velcro idea, though, price is right, and being velcro, they will stick to everything I own.:lol:


Wrap them with the carpet out not the hooks! As far as price I "acquire" my zip ties and velco fasteners at a very low price. 

Jim


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Ranger Ray said:


> http://www.basspro.com/Fishing-Butler-Ultimate-Fishing-Rod-Ties-2-Pack/product/1209180508015/


Those are the ones.


----------

